# Drug Running Subs



## CougarKing (30 Jul 2008)

Didn't the Beatles already do this with a yellow sub? But seriously, the Mexican military deserves a "well done" for nabbing these clowns.



> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080717/od_nm/drugs_submari...YNsKIHgMAAudMYYSH9EA
> 
> MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - *Mexican troops seized a small submarine smuggling drugs in the Pacific Ocean on Wednesday, the military said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Jul 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> [sarcasm] Another reason to arm CCG choppers with ASW torpedoes? [/sarcasm]
> 
> [sarcasm] CDN Aviator: Are submarines and ASW not dead?[/sarcasm]



So, basically, a most-likely unarmed & non-military submarine was caught because a navy plane spotted them. I'm willing to bet with capabilities that we have as well.

THEY didn't shoot a torpedo at it, so why does this give you an argument to militarize CCG crafts with ASW weapon? Not a good argument, IMHO

Do you also advocate our CF-18s shooting missiles at Semi's suspected of hauling drugs overland?

I think you jumped too quickly to use this incident as a _subtle_ way of justifying your dream of CCG militarization.


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Jul 2008)

I think there was a drug carrying submarine in the James Bond movie "License to Kill"...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Jul 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> So, basically, a most-likely unarmed & non-military submarine was caught because a navy plane spotted them. I'm willing to bet with capabilities that we have as well.
> 
> THEY didn't shoot a torpedo at it, so why does this give you an argument to militarize CCG crafts with ASW weapon? Not a good argument, IMHO
> 
> ...



A joke is a joke; sarcasm is sarcasm. Sheesh.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Jul 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> A joke is a joke; sarcasm is sarcasm. Sheesh.



This is a joke:



			
				CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Didn't the Beatles already do this with a yellow sub?



This is sarcasm:



> [sarcasm] Another reason to arm CCG choppers with ASW torpedoes? [/sarcasm]



THIS is a sarcastic dig at someone you previously had an argument with:



> [sarcasm] CDN Aviator: Are submarines and ASW not dead?[/sarcasm]


----------



## CBH99 (30 Jul 2008)

Pretty sure he made it clear he was being sarcastic...

ANYHOW...

There was a interesting documentary on the History Channel not too long ago that explored the use of submarines to smuggle drugs throughout the Caribbean - truly "Pirates of the Carribean".  Often, these submarines were made on shore in dense jungle to hide their construction - and were often crudely constructed using all kinds of materials.  Some were big enough for a crew of 3-4, others just for a crew of 1.  I think they all had to stay close to the surface and snorkle as they went along.

I'll try to think of what it was called...definately an interesting show though.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jul 2008)

CD, i recommend that you keep said comments to yourself. After all they have not helped your argument at all, all what was accomplished was animosity.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Ping Monkey (20 Feb 2009)

CANADIAN AIR FORCE AURORA HELPS NAB DRUG SMUGGLING SUB

By Dave ********  


This bust took place on Jan. 15 but this news release just came out today (better late than never):

ESQUIMALT, B.C. - A Canadian Air Force CP-140 Aurora long-range patrol
aircraft based at 19 Wing Comox, B.C. has returned from a successful mission
in the Pacific Ocean where it participated in a drug bust off the coast of
South America on January 15.

As part of Canadian Forces' Operation CARIBBE, the CP-140 Aurora assisted in
the identification of a low-profile or Self-Propelled Semi-Submersible
(SPSS) vessel operating in international waters.  Such vessels are one of
the latest methods used in the region to illegally smuggle narcotics.  This
vessel was discovered to be carrying approximately seven metric tonnes of
cocaine worth an estimated $242 million.  SPSS vessels can transport several
tons of cocaine and other illicit cargo to ranges in excess of 2,000
nautical miles....

Full story at: http://communities.canada.com/ottawacitizen/blogs/defencewatch/archive/2009/02/19/canadian-air-force-aurora-helps-nab-drug-smuggling-sub.aspx


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Feb 2009)

Who on earth would sail in one of these things for 2,000 nautical miles!


----------



## derael (21 Feb 2009)

I just saw an episode of "Truth, Duty, Valour" on the Aurora's... very cool stuff. I had no idea of the capabilities these guys have.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (21 Feb 2009)

Right on, nice job 407!


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2009)

Guess the Aurora is still an effective tool in our belt

BZ 407


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Feb 2009)

It is too bad this news story didn't get more publicity.  The only place I can find this story is on David ********'s Defence watch, it isn't even on the Air Force news page.


----------



## Arctic007 (12 Apr 2009)

Knowing many people in the MP community, and given that their work is highly classified, i'm sure they get to do some pretty cool stuff to break the monotony of 13 hour sovereignty patrols.  I can only imagine this is one of many things they can't receive credit for.  BZ MP


----------



## CougarKing (22 Jul 2009)

Good job to both the crews of the USCGC _Midgett_ and the USN plane crew (an Orion?).




> *Drug sub carrying 7 tons of cocaine busted
> Seattle crew in on $196 million haul*
> 
> By MIKE BARBER
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (22 Oct 2009)

Yet another drug sub caught:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/091022/world/international_us_guatemala_drugs



> *10 tonnes cocaine found in submarine off Guatemala*
> 
> 1 hour, 27 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (22 Oct 2009)

Housekeeping note - Merged up the previous two threads about drug running subs
with the latest thread. 

Thanks CD.


----------

